# General > General Knives & Blades >  Survival Kukri

## theblocklea

Hey I have questions about purchasing a Kukri for hiking and general camping use. Which of these knives is better suited?

http://www.thekhukurihouse.com/catal...d=323134fc5113

http://www.thekhukurihouse.com/catal...?id=313934fc98

----------


## crashdive123

For general camping and hiking?  My option would be neither.

----------


## mouse111111

Do you really need a kukri in British Colombia? Go with an axe instead.

----------


## canid

i try to avoid purchasing anything that goes out of it's way to call itself a survival anything. i second the recommendation of an axe; preferably a hatchet with a longish handle and preferably combined with a medium to small fixed blade knife.

of course you could probably find plenty of use for a khukri if you wanted to. you'll never know for sure which khukri might suit your needs better until you know what your needs are and know the handling of the particular knife. any of them would surely do a number on alder, which i have found to be a pretty useful tree.

----------


## Winter

I'd go with the smaller of the 2. I also prefer a large blade over a hatchet.

Carrying an axe through the BC or SE Alaskan bush is not something I do.

----------


## SARKY

While I like my arched spine, belly forward chopping knives, I am not a fan of the kukri. I do like the Coldsteel designs like their ATC.

----------


## Rick

For $75 to $100, that those are listed for, you could find a very respectable knife and hatchet if you choose. That gives you a couple of options. Both of those are extremely overpriced. Sarky's right on the Cold Steel knives and they are priced right. 

http://www.coldsteel.com/kukrimachetes.html

----------


## TheWaywardOne

I have no experience with kukris, but the cold steels seem like they'd be a little on the thin side if you were going to use the knife for something like splitting.  I could be wrong too, just a thought.

----------


## Rick

That's why most suggested the hatchet or axe I think. Still, if you baton the back of the blade it should work even if it is thin. Just select smaller pieces of wood to split.

----------


## TheWaywardOne

> That's why most suggested the hatchet or axe I think. Still, if you baton the back of the blade it should work even if it is thin. Just select smaller pieces of wood to split.


That's what I meant, batoning the back of the blade with a stick, I'd be worried about the potential flex of a long, slender blade.  I'd imagine though, like you said, getting it started closer to the handle and using smaller pieces of wood could prevent that though.

----------


## Sourdough

For the original post's application, I have been using the "SP-53" and work well for my needs.

----------


## vahtryn

I wouldn't use a kukri for survival as my only knife.  Just me.  I prefer the bushman mini as it does just about everything I could ask out of it.  I do also carry a kukri style machete from cold steel but that thing is a beast on anything I've thrown at it here in southern california.  I cleared an area between two trees in a few minutes so I could set up my hammock between them with very little effort.

My knife ideas are that they should be stupid simple and easy to keep an edge on.  My mini is full tang because it's made from one piece of metal and the paracord wrap I put on the handle makes it not slip even when gutting an animal.  It's a wonderful and under estimated knife imo.

----------


## Sarge47

A Kukri is great for clearing thick brush and is ideal in a jungle environment.  I had to choose between the Cold Steel model and the Ka-Bar for over twice as much, but it was under $50 on Amazon.  I chose the Ka-Bar because of some negative reviews on the Cold Steel model, but either one is good, I'm sure.  However, that being said, the term "Survival" is just a "hot button" that outfit is using to sell their product!  I'm sure that their quality is great and if you don't mind spending that much cash, go for it!  Just don't hinge all of your hopes on it!   :No:   Any good quality fixed blade knife should also be included with your kit!

----------


## Winter

Real kukri's are not thin. Only real nepalese kukri's cut like a kukri should. There's no comparison between a real one and US/Japan made kukri like objects.

Both of mine are a tad thicker then 3/8" at the spine.

Both of mine are 9 inch bladed models.

My friends 2 blades on the left, mine on the right. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

http://www.thekhukurihouse.com/catal...d=313633fd3d10

----------


## kyratshooter

Another kukri thread?

Is it next week already?

----------


## FVR

I like big knives, but 2.5 to 4 pounds is a bit much on the belt.  Pulls down the trousers, you will need a sling to carry it.  I think I will stay with my Kabars, they may not be the biggest knives in the field but they are field and battle proven.

----------


## Winter

I'd say the Khukuri is battle, farm, jungle, whittling, and everything else proven. I love mine. 

The title of the thread was "which one".

----------


## SemperFi

I wouldnt hesitate on getting a kukri , however would I need it? I live in a pretty open area , but there are areas of high vegetation , especially in the sometime along creeks and what not , I dont really think a hatchet or axe would be of much use there , a kukri or machete would be of value , but the way I understand it the nepalese kukris were in fact thinker and they had to be ,because it is a survival knife , yes you cut through brush strong or weak brush and you can use it for chopping small wood, I would go with one like Winter said !

----------


## RangerXanatos

I have two kukris.  One from Himilayan Imports and the other from Ka-Bar.  They neither get put on my belt, but I carry them by hand since they are so big.  The Ka-Bar is a lot lighter and better for thin vegetation so I use it a lot more than the heavier and thicker HI.

----------


## mouse111111

Well, you have to think of a Kukri like an ax or machette. You wouldn't wear those on your belt would you?

----------


## crashdive123

> Well, you have to think of a Kukri like an ax or machette. You wouldn't wear those on your belt would you?


Sure I would for certain applications.

----------


## Winter

> Well, you have to think of a Kukri like an ax or machette. You wouldn't wear those on your belt would you?


This guy does.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

There really isn't a more proven bush knife design in the world then the kukri. Combat, daily tasks, everything; all done with that knife for a 600+ yrs.
Most peoples experience with one is the $20 India made pieces of crap or knives that look like a kukri such as cold steels offerings.

----------


## FVR

Usually the Kabar is on the belt and the ax or machette is attached securly to my pack.  Opinions are like arsholes, we all have them, however I just can't see for me how this bent knife is so great.  Looks a bit awkward to open a can of beans with or poke holes in a piece of leather.  Not to mention using is like a hammer or maybe to gut a small animal.  The Kabar has been tied to a pole and used as a fish spear (not very productive for me).  It does look like a good knife to have in a fight, but it's not the knife but the handler that is important.  

If I was to carry something like that then I would have to ask myself, why would I not just carry my WWII short machette if I needed to cut my way out of a jungle.

A survival knife to me is one that can handle many tasks with the least amount of danger to my person.  To each his/her own.

----------


## theblocklea

Thanks for all of the advice! Basically what I am getting out of all this is that the shorter one is better, as it would be lighter and easier to carry around?

Would the kukri that Winter suggested be a better choice overall?
http://www.thekhukurihouse.com/catal...d=313633fd3d10

In terms of an extra knife, I have a SOG Seal Pup Elite at the moment and I am quite happy with it.

----------


## Winter

I agree FVR. To each their own.

I currently don't carry my kukri as I'm still happy with my 1918 bolo modded. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

For combat it relies on the chopping slash, but, Ghurka troops also do snap thrusts with it.

Traditional ones come with a small utility knife for small tasks and a hone. I thought the hone was just a badly made knife at first till i saw it was crosshatched.

I'm a big fan of tools like kukri's that are cultural in origin. I like bolos, parangs, barongs, those south American gaucho knives, etc. They are all proven tools in their environment.

Traditional Kukri's are not everyone's cup of tea cause the handle has weird risers in it that one not raised to use it would find uncomfortable.

----------


## Rick

Hey Winter, does you friend have any trouble carrying those with that harness?

----------


## MiddleWolf

I still believe in a regular "survival" blade knife for the things we see done on the survival shows and in our own camps.  But I also have a Cold Steel kurki machete like the one I was used on an episode of Man/Woman.  As a brush clearer and branch remover for poles we use for shelter etc, it's great.  But, a good hatchet is better suited for closer hand work and if large enough, for the "lumberjack" tasks around camp.  All have their place if properly used for what they're designed for.

----------


## Canteen15

I like the Nepalese Kukris.

----------


## birdman6660

i have fileting knives ...  and a couple Philippines bolo knive  .. (machete' like weapons)  lol great for clearing brush and making kindling ... also have a few fixed blade knives of no particular make ... they all function and all work and do the job needed .. I doubt very much many will ever need 'em for defense .. I personally wouldnt know how to defend myself with one ! If I ever have to bug out farther into the bush we have another "place" earmarked for the occasion  ..clearing done  .. crude shelter etc ..no fancy knives needed ...

----------

